

Follow up to YC Designers, Can You List More? - nextmoveone

I really like the designers listed here:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=134703<p>Can you please list even more designers? I would really really appreciate it! Thanks!
======
symptic
My personal portfolio is here: <http://sicret.net>

And many good designers can be found here: <http://faveup.com>

